# Speeding Tickets



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How many have you gotten with your lead foot?

My count is zero in 16 years of driving.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been driving 8 years & never got a ticket for anything.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I'm on my 6th one.. gotten too many so I can't remember anymore :?


----------



## somedude (Jan 4, 2004)

It's gotta be atleast 5-7. Oh I forgot about the ones when I lived up north. Ok, add a couple to that. Not in a few years though and don't plan on getting anymore as I can't afford it. I started off bad. First day driving legally (16), I got a ticket. Second day driving, I bought a radar detector (aka fuzz buster). 8)


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

None unless you count the two warning tickets I've recieved. The only tickets I've had to pay were once for not wearing my seat belt and once for tinted windows.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I got a parking ticket once. I always drive however fast I feel comfy driving and scan for cops on the side. I don't even know the speed limits in this town I just moved to.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just one, but it was pretty cheap-***. There's this ring road around my university where the speed limit is 40 km/h, and apparently I was going 57. I got a $40 ticket for that. Everyone goes at least 60 km/h on that road though.......


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been driving for 20 years and never received a speeding ticket. It isn't I followed the speed limit, I just am lucky I guess. Heck I used to speed down the freeway in Des Moines at 75 in a 65 all of the time. I never have got caught. The only tickets I received was a parking ticket in my freshman year in college. I didn't know about it. The ticket must of blown away. I found out during spring registration. I waited in line for 3 freakin hours to register. When I got up to the computer the lady had an attitude and told me I couldn't register till I paid it. Which met losing my place in line to do this. Luckily, someone I had some classes with kept my place. She was such a sweetheart. I should of proposed marriage to her right their in line.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I've never gotten a ticket. I usually drive at the speed limit on residential streets, about 2 or 3 miles over the limit in 35 mph zones, 4-5 mph over in 45 mph areas, 5-7 mph over in 55 mph areas and 8-10 mph over in 65 mph areas...depending on traffic flow, time of day, and number of cops on the road. 

When I was about 9 years old, a cop pulled my mom over right in front of our house (on our way home). She was going 30 mph in a 25. He looked at the address on the driver's license, looked at the house, and then looked back at the driver's license. I thought he was going to let her off with a warning, but he wrote a ticket. The worst part is that he was the DARE officer at our school, so I had to see him every week for the DARE classes.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Zero tickets...been driving for 10 years_


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a lead foot and I've never got a ticket, been driving 3 years. Cops here that sit at the side of the road have to be in plain sight according to the law. They can't hide behind a bush or anything so you gotta be pretty stupid to get caught by them.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

zero tickets


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

In my 7 years of driving I have never gotten a ticket for anything.
Those cops know not to mess with me. :twisted


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

This topic has put me in a rather grumpy mood. :?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Zero..I allways drive the speed limit. People say I drive like an old lady because i drive carefully and slow. Everyone tailgates me then passes me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I should've gotten 4, but I cried and got away with 3 of them. :lol That virginian cop was a pretty big jerk, he couldn't care less about seeing me pout. :b


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

2 I feel l like speed demon :twisted


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Zero, even though I speed quit a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said four or five. That is what I get for commuting so much. I guess it was my beautiful 1999 compact car that just stands out so much doing 76 in a 65. I had to say four or five, but I really don't know officially. I know that I haven't had one in over three years *knock on wood*.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Sadpanda, this question was for you;-)))


Two.........One, I was going 75 in a 55 zone.............just got back from a hand gun course, I had casing all through my car (don't ask) a bumper sticker that spoke of Nicole Simpson.......I didn't have my regitration, proof of insurance................He let me "off" with 10 over, could have had me for reckless driving and a few other infractions..........


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I got 2 photo radar tickets if those count as "speeding tickets" and those were stupid. Never got pulled over for speeding though.


----------



## Hot11569 (Sep 21, 2005)

Being as I am a badge bunny I have been pulled over more times than I can remember,,,sometimes on purpose b/c I saw a cute cop ;-) And sometimes b/c most of my friends that are cops pull me over to mess with me. And I have some "dirt" on some of them, so I use it to my advantage. So In 11 years of driving no Tickets! :banana


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Currently, zero... what could have been my worst nightmare (getting my first ticket with my mom in the car) turned out really well (she knew the area and helped me ditch the cop)

:evil

-Ryan


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Kardax, your mom sounds awesome!

I've never gotten a ticket either.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

glittergaze said:


> Kardax, your mom sounds awesome!


She definitely has her moments...I've never met another mom quite like her 

-Ryan


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

I've been driving for 4 years and have not gotten a ticket, despite regularly exceeding the speed limit by at least 20 MPH... radar detectors really work.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I got one for speeding 45 mph in a 15mph school zone. I got two other parking tickets.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

meggiehamilton said:


> I got one for speeding 45 mph in a 15mph school zone. I got two other parking tickets.


Bad, bad person;-)))))))


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I know. Just slap me and call me Bonnie. :lol


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm too paranoid a driver to speed. I'm always scared that I'm doing something wrong. And I hate those red light camera's. They make me uber paranoid. :hide


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh........That was good!;-)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I speed regularly, but only when there are other cars around going just as fast. They can't catch anyone in a crowd. I always try to go slow when I'm the only car on the road, because that's when you're easy to catch (my sister got a speeding ticket when she was the only one on the freeway late at night, going 75 where the limit was 65). In other words, never speed when when the road conditions are such that nobody will be endangered by your speeding -- only speed when there are targets to kill.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> I know. Just slap me and call me Bonnie. :lol


Ok Bonnie... :spank

I got one legit speeding ticket in my 1985 chevy celebrity about 10 years ago ... It was a good song and the road was clear and I got a little too ramped up... he got me at 85 in a 65... I got another one but he was in the wrong... I got a ticket for going little over 55 in a 30... but it ended up actually being in a 55 area.. so I got away with just court costs...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought for sure I was going to get it this morning. I was driving along and all of the sudden I seen the stupid town cop sitting in the bank parking lot radaring. I looked at my speedo and it said 30. I was in a 25 zone. I just let up slightly to slow down. I was thinking great when I seen him pull out of the parking lot fast. But he ended up flying around me and pulled this lady over that was driving this big Chebbie SUV. She was going like a bat out of hell.I had a good laughed. I guess the cop doesn't like Chebbie's and let people driving Fords go. :lol


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> How many have you gotten with your lead foot?
> 
> My count is zero in 16 years of driving.


Your lack of tickets is due to luck, or lack of speeding? :b


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

2 for me, and I don't drive that much either.

*outOfThisWorld*


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

12 years of driving (not counting when I had my learner's permit) and no tickets!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

none


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

One moving violation for a rolling stop. I'm not very competitive so driving in california, no matter how fast you go everyone around you wants to pass you and go faster. I know someone with a z06 and a BMW who consistently drives as fast as her car will let her to pismo and SF. it's like taking an airplane. She works for the county though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got one when I was younger, never got one again after that though (not that I slowed down any).


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

zero but I do believe the pedal should always be to the floor! :rofl


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I've had 2.

One while I was driving on the interstate to a folk festival with some friends. He said I was going 80, but my friends and I both know that I wasn't. I was going 75 at most. I guess it's speeding either way.

The other time I was going 40 in a 35 zone. Right when I went into the turning lane to pull into my driveway the cop comes up behind me and puts his lights on. He gave me the ticket in my own driveway. He was a total jerk, but then again there aren't very many cops that aren't jerks.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Zero tickets for speeding in 20+ years.Though I did get ticketed for parking in a handicapped spot once (It was snowing and there were like ten empty handicapped spots in front of the store), and driving on an expired inspection sticker once.Luckily, I was able to get out of both of those situations unscathed....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

One. On the "ring road" at my university. I must be one of the few people to ever get a 'speeding' ticket for going 45 kph. Chintziest ticket ever. Cop musta been behind on his quota or something.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't have any speeding tickets but I have 2 tickets for making rolling stops at stop signs. In total, the fines cost me 290$. Ridiculous considering that I was posing no danger to anyone as there was no other car at the intersection each time.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

11 years of driving, and still 0 tickets. I was just getting lucky because I speed all the time.
I've only been pulled over once for expired license plate.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

0. And I will keep it that way. Sometime I get excited but I am trying hard to curb those feelings. 

BTW, I have found a 1995 4 cylinder Camry will do at least 110mph. 

But never again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

One while delivering parts


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

12 years of driving, 2 for speeding, and 1 for an illegal u-turn.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Roberto said:


> One moving violation for a rolling stop.


If you give the number given on the back of the ticket a call and request them to make it so that you don't get any points added for insurance purposes, they will then check your record and if it is clean, downgrade the moving violation to a technical violation. Technical violation means you failed to come to a complete stop because of hardware malfunction (brakes didn't work). The insurance company won't increase charges for a technical violation like they do for a moving violation.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll have to wait till I get my drivers license before I can start getting tickets, hope I don't get one though.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Been driving for 5 years.

One speeding ticket for 90 in a 70, one warning for 77 in a 65.

I have to say, the ticket I got did make a lasting impression, and I rarely go more than 8-10 mph over the limit even on rural/empty interstates now. That mofo was $200 with court costs included, and it's just not worth the risk of getting another to me.

Overall, though, I'm an extremely impatient driver and I'm bound to end up with more tickets in due time. It would help if I didn't live in a part of the country where 95% of the population drives as if they don't have a destination.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

About 5 years of driving (on and off); 0 speeding tickets. I did get a parking ticket once, for which I never paid :b


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Been driving about 18 years... zero tickets, zero accidents. Spent a decade commuting daily in the LA area too.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Zero. I cycle.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I live in PA where only highway cops can use a radar gun. Surburb cops can only set up speed traps that time your distance from one point to another; speed traps are easy to spot, for they are indicated by lines in the road.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lisa said:


> Zero. I cycle.


smart girl.

cycling=win

0 tickets for me.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I know a girl who got a dui on a cycle.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Zero. I don't speed though.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

i've been driving for almost 30 years and have gotten 2 speeding tickets. i used to be a speed demon, and was lucky enough not to get caught too often. now that i'm older and more sedate (or perhaps just more paranoid), i do the speed limit, even if i sometimes feel like the pace car at the rose bowl parade because i've got a line of frustrated would-be speeders behind me LOL.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pulled over twice. Let me off for one but not the other.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

4 years of driving, 0 tickets . I'm a ok driver i guess


----------

